# People here are delusional about importance of hairstyle. It's giga important.



## LocalDanger (Jul 20, 2021)

People here starting to say it's a meme is ridiculous.

Ofc no looksmax will ascend you two psl points lol.

But this is soft max and king of softmaxes.

Look at Chicho for example with his normal hairstyle vs bad fringe. With fringe his smv drops so much and he legit loses whole point. While you see how when he has properly styled hair it adds to structure of face makes it more obvious and adds to harmony so much.










It's all about how it fits your harmony and that's very hard next to impossible to judge untill you try it. But can ascend you hard.

Now look at Lucky Blue Smith see how you can sense when he has slicked back hair that he lacks a bit of bone and is recessed but when he either adds a lot of volume to side or styles it forward he looks so much more robust and it adds so much to harmony that you don't even notice a recession





While Thom Strjd on the other hand always pushes his hair backwards because he can sense and you can sense that it suits him. Makes him look more godly he is opposite of Lucky Blue. He is rare tbh most people would lose points if they slick back this much. But for his unique Harmony it suits him so much





Point is: you can't know what hairstyle will suit your face. It all depends on harmony and is very hard to judge otherwise. Some hairstyle will suit one face and will break another even if they seem like they have similar face shape at first. It depends on hair type, quality and individual features and how they fit together


----------



## LooksOverAll (Jul 20, 2021)

Water. Most people here are facially ugly though. You have to be above average or at least average for hair to really matter.


----------



## LocalDanger (Jul 20, 2021)

LooksOverAll said:


> Water. Most people here are facially ugly though. You have to be above average or at least average for hair to really matter.


You wouldn't believe how popular hair style is a meme bas become. Despite it being able to add or take away whole point even for chads


----------



## LooksOverAll (Jul 20, 2021)

LocalDanger said:


> You wouldn't believe how popular hair style is a meme bas become. Despite it being able to add or take away whole point even for chads














Imagine going to a barber with the highest prime women SMV in the world and walking out with this school shooter haircut JFL.





Most guys don't have good hairline, texture, or thickness for model haircuts though. My hairline makes any haircut look like dogshit. Can't wait to get it fixed.


----------



## alainchalamet (Jul 20, 2021)

how do I choose between vinnie hacker or timothee chalamet hairstyle tbh?


----------



## AscendingHero (Jul 20, 2021)

LocalDanger said:


> People here starting to say it's a meme is ridiculous.
> 
> Ofc no looksmax will ascend you two psl points lol.
> 
> ...


----------



## vince231 (Jul 20, 2021)

retarded thread you posted people that could make literally any haircut look good, unnecessary thread.


----------



## Hot Neighbourhood (Jul 20, 2021)

giga cope
good forehead = any hair style you want
bad forehead = cover that shit up with hair

other than that hairstyle is literally useless


----------



## LocalDanger (Jul 20, 2021)

AscendingHero said:


>


Haha shut up bro many people deny how important hairstyle is even if gl. And how certain styling can add whole point


----------



## LocalDanger (Jul 20, 2021)

LooksOverAll said:


> View attachment 1234802
> View attachment 1234807
> View attachment 1234808
> 
> ...


True for hairline.

Loool caging hard you know able that too.

I thought I was only one wasn't on here much but I follow him otherwise.

Btw for some fade suits them.

Also finally someone who sees that Lorenzo is highest smv and mogs psl gods for prime girls


----------



## LocalDanger (Jul 20, 2021)

vince231 said:


> retarded thread you posted people that could make literally any haircut look good, unnecessary thread.


Not true they drop entire point depending on haircut that the whole point of a thread


----------



## LocalDanger (Jul 20, 2021)

Hot Neighbourhood said:


> giga cope
> good forehead = any hair style you want
> bad forehead = cover that shit up with hair
> 
> other than that hairstyle is literally useless


Couldn't be more wrong.

Did you even read a thread.

Both Chicho and Lucky Blue have top tier hairlines and forheads yet hairstyles add or subtract whole point from them tbh.


----------



## court monarch777 (Jul 20, 2021)

Hot Neighbourhood said:


> giga cope
> good forehead = any hair style you want
> bad forehead = cover that shit up with hair
> 
> other than that hairstyle is literally useless


----------



## LocalDanger (Jul 20, 2021)

court monarch777 said:


> View attachment 1234850
> View attachment 1234852


Loool caged. Good example.

As I said it's giga important.

Btw since you seem high IQ do you know what makes short sides look good on someone like guy above and longer sides so good on someone like Zurzolo. I seen it look good on muscline and pretty boys. But can't figure out what deciding factor.


----------



## thereallegend (Jul 20, 2021)

Face shape and forehead ratio play a huge role. Also, like you said, it's the harmony.


----------



## Deleted member 11054 (Jul 20, 2021)

Can u help me with mine?


----------



## Hot Neighbourhood (Jul 21, 2021)

court monarch777 said:


> View attachment 1234850
> View attachment 1234852


left still mogs you and me


----------



## Essonerian (Jul 21, 2021)

LooksOverAll said:


> View attachment 1234802
> View attachment 1234807
> View attachment 1234808
> 
> ...


you going to turkey to fix it or you doin it stateside ?


----------



## court monarch777 (Jul 21, 2021)

Hot Neighbourhood said:


> left still mogs you and me


and left moggs me you are right


----------



## grimy (Jul 21, 2021)

I mean, someone would have to have down syndrome to deny the important of this. Frames face, promotes youth, etc. Not to mention it's IMMEDIATELY noticeable; even from afar. Hair > eye area, or whatever else people hold in highest regard here.


----------



## LooksOverAll (Jul 21, 2021)

Essonerian said:


> you going to turkey to fix it or you doin it stateside ?


Stateside. Not worth imo to fly to Turkey.


----------



## mulattomaxxer (Jul 29, 2021)

This is true. I think some people here disregard it because its "bluepilled" advice. Get a haircut bro is grouped in the same sphere as, take a shower and be confident. All this stuff matters but if your face is shit, no haircut will save your face.

Its a good softmaxx, if your subhuman you can use hair to cover your flaws. I remember this guy who was like 5.5psl with a thick beard but he was actually a goblin with no jaw (these are the words he used to describe himself clean shaven). Without a beard he would be like 3psl. I was in shock.


----------



## Prettyboy (Jul 29, 2021)

mulattomaxxer said:


> This is true. I think some people here disregard it because its "bluepilled" advice. Get a haircut bro is grouped in the same sphere as, take a shower and be confident. All this stuff matters but if your face is shit, no haircut will save your face.
> 
> Its a good softmaxx, if your subhuman you can use hair to cover your flaws. I remember this guy who was like 5.5psl with a thick beard but he was actually a goblin with no jaw (these are the words he used to describe himself clean shaven). Without a beard he would be like 3psl. I was in shock.


Imo hair is a rabbit hole on itself. There’s guys who can manage to look good with almost any cut, then there are dudes who really have to plan their style in order to fit their face. Sure it’s perhaps the looksmaxx every normie does too but it’s cheap and can be massive improvement depending on the guy


----------



## LocalDanger (Jul 29, 2021)

mulattomaxxer said:


> This is true. I think some people here disregard it because its "bluepilled" advice. Get a haircut bro is grouped in the same sphere as, take a shower and be confident. All this stuff matters but if your face is shit, no haircut will save your face.
> 
> Its a good softmaxx, if your subhuman you can use hair to cover your flaws. I remember this guy who was like 5.5psl with a thick beard but he was actually a goblin with no jaw (these are the words he used to describe himself clean shaven). Without a beard he would be like 3psl. I was in shock.


Can you Link him bro very curious


----------



## LocalDanger (Jul 29, 2021)

Prettyboy said:


> Imo hair is a rabbit hole on itself. There’s guys who can manage to look good with almost any cut, then there are dudes who really have to plan their style in order to fit their face. Sure it’s perhaps the looksmaxx every normie does too but it’s cheap and can be massive improvement depending on the guy


It's literally an art form.

If you expirement you know how pushing few hairs in right direction can make big difference lol


----------



## stamaster21 (Jul 29, 2021)

court monarch777 said:


> View attachment 1234850
> View attachment 1234852


I agree, its the face that makes the hair style work, not the other way around. Take halley berry , short hair styles look bad on women since most dont have the head/face shape to pull it off.













amber rose another one.


----------



## Need2Ascend (Jul 30, 2021)

Ideal hairstyles








Somehow my hair never holds in place like that the whole day tho


----------



## mulattomaxxer (Jul 30, 2021)

LocalDanger said:


> Can you Link him bro very curious


He was my teacher at school, I don't remeber his last name so I can't find any pictures.


----------



## Effortless (Jul 30, 2021)

King of haircuts

and I agree while good looking faces can pull of many haircuts some will suit them much better, it can be the difference between +/-1 PSL


----------



## androciv (Jul 30, 2021)

LooksOverAll said:


> View attachment 1234802
> View attachment 1234807
> View attachment 1234808
> 
> ...


i have great hair but have to a crew cut because my scalp is very oily


----------



## androciv (Jul 30, 2021)

Effortless said:


> View attachment 1247290
> View attachment 1247291
> View attachment 1247293
> View attachment 1247296
> ...


it's sad that zayn is like 5'7 and weighs 100 lbs. He has god tier looks and voice


----------



## Effortless (Jul 30, 2021)

androciv said:


> it's sad that zayn is like 5'7 and weighs 100 lbs. He has god tier looks and voice



Honestly with you bro, its not that sad because the guy is a famous multimillionaire with a family

He's doing well lmao but I agree if he was like 6'4 gymaxxed he would be close to unmoggable


----------



## Deleted member 275 (Jul 30, 2021)

no hairstyle for your nw2


----------



## Xangsane (Jul 30, 2021)

why do very young women cream their pants over 4 psl white bois with curtains?


----------



## allumette (Aug 7, 2021)

When I was a teen I was having a good hair day or something, and on the same day 2 older women complimented me and called me cute, and a group of girls in a convertible pulled up beside me as i was singing and said I was cute and asked me to sing something for them, i know it sounds fake but this legit happened. lol.


----------



## LocalDanger (Aug 7, 2021)

allumette said:


> When I was a teen I was having a good hair day or something, and on the same day 2 older women complimented me and called me cute, and a group of girls in a convertible pulled up beside me as i was singing and said I was cute and asked me to sing something for them, i know it sounds fake but this legit happened. lol.


I Wonder what causes good hair day but it's so legit


----------



## AscendingHero (Aug 31, 2021)

Effortless said:


> View attachment 1247290
> View attachment 1247291
> View attachment 1247293
> View attachment 1247296
> ...


Perfect hairline, coloring, density, thickness=ofc he's hair mogger, looks angelic with the light eyes btw


----------



## Benjibanks (Apr 5, 2022)

Wh


LocalDanger said:


> People here starting to say it's a meme is ridiculous.
> 
> Ofc no looksmax will ascend you two psl points lol.
> 
> ...


What are your thoughts on Jacob elordis hair cut and face shape. I’ve been compared to him facially and apparently people don’t understand height, I wear lifts but I’m still compared even though he would tower over me with or without lifts. Bottom line is that I was going to use his hair as an example to my stylist. Also I know hair is the least important of looksmaxes however I’m preparing for jaw surgery and looking where to be getting braces for it as I type this and plan to LL in the future as well. Just looking to look as good as possible in the meantime, would like to fuck and be NT normal as possible instead of being a sperg and just playing vidya inside until I am finished 😂


----------

